
Twitter feed of Hacker News stories as soon as they reach 20 points - jmillerinc
http://twitter.com/newsyc20
======
ck2
Clever but how about a real RSS feed of those so I don't have to go to an RSS
feed, then twitter, then bitly, then the original link?

Especially since with the shortened URL I don't really know where I am going.

~~~
w1ntermute
_Clever but how about a real RSS feed of those so I don't have to go to an RSS
feed, then twitter, then bitly, then the original link?_

Yes, use Readability to parse the pages and show the full text of the article
directly in the RSS feed.

~~~
jmillerinc
The Readability parse is a good idea, but implementing that would need more
time than I can spare right now. If anyone wants to do the legwork on that,
please contact me and I'll be happy to put it in the feed.

~~~
w1ntermute
Someone has done it before[0], but the feed doesn't seem to be available
anymore.

0: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=542334>

------
protomyth
I like how you included both links. The problem I had with the other twitter
feed is that it linked only to the original story and not to Hacker News.

~~~
Nogwater
This one (disclosure: I maintain it) links directly to the HN page:
<http://twitter.com/HNComments>

~~~
protomyth
nice, thx

------
abraham
If anyone is interested I built a Yahoo Pipe that pulls in stories with 10+
votes: <http://blog.abrah.am/2010/05/hacker-news-10-rss-feed.html>

------
freejoe76
YAHNTB!! (Yet Another HN Twitter Bot) ,,, added to the list here:
<http://twitter.com/joemurph/hn-bots/members>

------
petercooper
<http://twitter.com/newsycombinator> is also good if you want anything that
hits the front page (surprisingly it has almost 14,000 followers.. which seems
sky high compared to the number of HN users to me.. :-))

------
sferik
This totally solves the problem I asked about a month ago. Thanks!
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1453143>

------
oscardelben
This is actually useful. Care to share how you implemented it?

~~~
jmillerinc
It's a Python script I run every 5 minutes with cron. It uses BeautifulSoup to
scrape the newsyc front page, Tweepy to send out out tweets, and sqlite3 to
keep track of which stories have already been tweeted.

~~~
mike-cardwell
Why use an sqlite DB when you can use the twitter feed its self to check
whether or not a story has been posted?

~~~
jmillerinc
Because twitter is unstable, and the api is rate-limited.

------
conesus
How about if the original link is small enough to fit in without truncation
(bit.ly), then show the original link as well as a bit.ly link to the
comments.

I hate losing the domain information in bit.ly links, and the @hackernewsbot
(<http://twitter.com/hackernewsbot>) does a nice job of showing the original
URL when possible.

~~~
jmillerinc
Done.

------
dschobel
Well done!

Any idea how difficult it would be to support an arbitrary user customizable
point threshold?

~~~
jmillerinc
I'd have to create multiple twitter feeds for different point thresholds. If
there's a particular one you have in mind, let me know.

~~~
Hopka
Something like 100 - so it's only 2 or 3 stories per day would be nice.

~~~
joe_the_user
Here's a challenge.

Create an app that lets you request an average of n stories per day and
translates that request into a threshold.

~~~
dschobel
Yep, that or create a simple web-app where users can log in (using OAuth
preferably) and configure the number of stories they see a day or the karma
threshold and then spin up a custom RSS feed for them.

Might be a fun weekend project...

------
avar
If it isn't too much trouble a version of this for 40 points (and maybe 60)
would be great. I find 20 to be way too much traffic in my Twitter feed, so I
unsubscribed from it.

------
credo
I just a newsyc20 tweet that said (via my twitter-id)

Figuring out the HN poster's twitter id and then including that in the tweet
makes newsyc20 even more interesting

------
michaelcampbell
The trailing close paren is becoming part of the bit.ly links. (At least on IE
and Firefox, for me.)

~~~
jmillerinc
Thanks for catching that. I've changed the code to use square brackets instead
of close parens.

~~~
michaelcampbell
It's doing it on the square brackets too. =) It's not a huge deal; as another
person replied to me, bitly seems to ignore them and get you where you're
going.

------
peregrine
One thing I'd like to see is the YCombinator logo for the logo, helps it stand
out.

~~~
jmillerinc
Done

~~~
peregrine
Thanks!

------
royrod
Nicely done, Jeff, useful!

------
recoiledsnake
Nice. Now do the same thing for reddit.

/ducks

